# Long Let Apartment in Benidorm



## Jeanette Taylor (May 14, 2009)

I'm looking for a furnished 3 bedroomed apartment, preferably near to the new bus station and surrounding area if possible no higher than the 6/7th floor but it has to be somewhere that will allow me to take my small dog. If anyone knows of any apartments for rent in this area or can suggest anywhere I can look please reply. Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Jeanette Taylor said:


> I'm looking for a furnished 3 bedroomed apartment, preferably near to the new bus station and surrounding area if possible no higher than the 6/7th floor but it has to be somewhere that will allow me to take my small dog. If anyone knows of any apartments for rent in this area or can suggest anywhere I can look please reply. Thanks



Google your requirements and contact some of the agents?? or have a look on this site, there are some agents amongst them. 

Spain Classifieds - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad

It shouldnt be to hard to find anything, altho with the holiday season upon us, the more desirable places maybe be unavailable.


Jo xxxx


----------

